# Moped/motorbikes



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

I have just moved to Archangelos Rhodes and i am desperate to buy a secondhand moped/bike, however, i can't seem to find anywhere to buy one! There are repair shops but no sale shops, any help to buy one in or around archangelos,lindos,pefkos etc would be great.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont recall seeing any 2nd hand moped / bike shops on Rhodes.
Greeks drive their vehicles into the ground, & them dump them by the side of the road
You could try posting on the<snip>web site


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

You could look at 

Car (dot) gr / classifieds/bikes/search/

seems quite a few on Rhodos.....

(have to print that way as the site seems to knock out URL entries...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Grocer said:


> You could look at
> 
> Car (dot) gr / classifieds/bikes/search/
> 
> ...


you should have no problem putting links in - are you clicking the link symbol for a URL ?

anyone with more than 5 posts should be able to post a link

here's yours....Search for bike classifieds - Car.gr


----------

